# Can you dead lift 500lbs?



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2008)

Seems the other threads are getting a lot of traffic so here...


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 29, 2008)

315's about it


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2008)

475 is as far as I made it on the DL...fucked my back up going for 495, got it off the ground though. 

Haven't been back to really heavy deads since then, moved onto to other things.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 29, 2008)

Considering I hurt myself on the last couple reps of 155 today......No.


----------



## vader (Apr 29, 2008)

I got 405 one time and have not been able to do a repeat.
500,I don't think I'll ever get that in my lifetime


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

Only 315, like an idiot I stopped.
The only reason I stoppped is because my partner who helped me get to that wieght (he taught me) left to another gym and for some reason I always need someone to tell me I am doing it right.
I have poor mechanics when it comes to deads.
Lee is no help in this department, I can have a turd on my forehead and she won't tell me till after I made a fool of myself. She's evil.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Only 315, like an idiot I stopped.
> The only reason I stoppped is because my partner who helped me get to that wieght (he taught me) left to another gym and for some reason I always need someone to tell me I am doing it right.
> I have poor mechanics when it comes to deads.
> Lee is no help in this department, I can have a turd on my forehead and she won't tell me till after I made a fool of myself. She's evil.



At least you had someone to do that for you.  I know my form on deadlifts is pretty poor, but I have no one to check up on it for me.

I may actually go back to Dax Baker in the city (shameless plug) like once a month after I graduate to work on some things like that.  It's really in the bottom portion of the lift that I hurt myself which is quad dominant, so I can probably just do rack pulls or RDLs and get the benefits I'm looking for.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

I've pulled 675 on a regular basis...on pace to pull 700 or better by july in my next meet in the 242lb weight class raw. 

or at least thats' the plan! HAHA


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 30, 2008)

just over 300lbs for me - Double bass you seem to have a fascination with the numbers here?


----------



## Swede (Apr 30, 2008)

315, but my goal is 405 - not sure why.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 30, 2008)

320x9. Never tried a 1RM.


----------



## Hench (Apr 30, 2008)

back day is tomoro, ill try a heavy dead and report back!


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2008)

JonnyStead said:


> just over 300lbs for me - Double bass you seem to have a fascination with the numbers here?



I think he is just curious about his fellow IM-ers. 

Actually, I think someone else suggested to him that he make this thread.


----------



## goob (Apr 30, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> 320x9. Never tried a 1RM.


 
Holy shit. Nice Witch!

Me? About 270 for 5, Reckon a 1 repof 300 would be possible, but i'm not about to try.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> At least you had someone to do that for you. I know my form on deadlifts is pretty poor, but I have no one to check up on it for me.
> 
> I may actually go back to Dax Baker in the city (shameless plug) like once a month after I graduate to work on some things like that. It's really in the bottom portion of the lift that I hurt myself which is quad dominant, so I can probably just do rack pulls or RDLs and get the benefits I'm looking for.


Trust me, not everyone knows the proper way to do such a simple exercise let alone tell you if your doing it right.
This is one exercise I don't want to use bad form.
If only my gym had a mirror that I could see on all angles....side angle to be exact.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

1RM before injury was 300lbs.

Now i cant even hold the correct form for a regular dead in the hole


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 30, 2008)

fufu said:


> I think he is just curious about his fellow IM-ers.
> 
> Actually, I think someone else suggested to him that he make this thread.



Ah I see - fair enough!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

JonnyStead said:


> just over 300lbs for me - Double bass you seem to have a fascination with the numbers here?


It makes for an interesting conversation, at least to me.


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 30, 2008)

No doubt - just curious as to where DB was coming from.


----------



## cou9816 (Apr 30, 2008)

Best to date is 530...but I have laid off doin deadlift heavy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 30, 2008)

470lbs about 1.5 months ago. I plan to be able to get 500 by September.


----------



## chris mason (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep!

How about stiff-legged, without a belt for 10 reps... Well, it is 495 lbs, but close enough.







YouTube Video


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont much like anything heavier than 5 reps or so, but I can pull it. My SLDL is very close to my regular dead.


----------



## JailHouse (May 1, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Yep!
> 
> How about stiff-legged, without a belt for 10 reps... Well, it is 495 lbs, but close enough.
> 
> ...



I dunno but ur back looked slumped over.  That was heavy nice job.


----------



## chris mason (May 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I dunno but ur back looked slumped over. That was heavy nice job.


 
I can lift in that fashion because I have trained for it.  It is technique. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hench (May 2, 2008)

tried a heavy dead yesturday. started out at 400lbs and nailed it.  just about got it up, grip almost failed, didnt have any straps with me. could definatley add about another 50lbs to that weight if i had straps, but i couldnt do 500lbs yet


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2008)

Not quite.  Most I've done to date is 475.  I feel like the next time I go back to trying to put on some weight, I could get to 500.  I'm in a caloric deficit right now, so 500 would be tough for the next month.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2008)

chris mason said:


> I can lift in that fashion because I have trained for it. It is technique.
> 
> Thank you.


Nice job on the lift but again you must be tired of people telling you about your rounded back....as long as you don't get hurt.,..


----------



## biggfly (May 2, 2008)

I did notice the rounded back, but then thought, he must know it and has accounted for it by training or such. Nice lift. Haven't maxed out for some time...pretty much do Romanian Deads primarily, doing 415 3x8. 500 regular dead?? Maybe I guess, hope so.


----------



## chris mason (May 2, 2008)

Well, it may be ironic to admit, but I did hurt my back recently, but for a very different reason.  I was using 695 lbs and simply had prolonged a heavy cycle of lifting longer than I should have.  I knew better and did not heed the warning signs.  

My style of deadlifting relative to my back position is really quite safe.  In fact, it is a style advocated by one of the greatest deadlifters of all time, Bob Peoples.


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Well, it may be ironic to admit, but I did hurt my back recently, but for a very different reason.  I was using 695 lbs and simply had prolonged a heavy cycle of lifting longer than I should have.  I knew better and did not heed the warning signs.
> 
> My style of deadlifting relative to my back position is really quite safe.  In fact, it is a style advocated by one of the greatest deadlifters of all time, Bob Peoples.



don't forget one of the best of OUR time currently.. konsti k.


----------



## chris mason (May 3, 2008)

thewicked said:


> don't forget one of the best of OUR time currently.. konsti k.


 
A true beast!


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2008)

i slammed 505.


----------



## Mudge (May 3, 2008)

chris mason said:


> I can lift in that fashion because I have trained for it.  It is technique.



I've never gotten hurt that I can recall doing SLDL and I probably look about the same, I seem to be a natural with SLDL as they are very close to my standard deads. My back just does most of the work.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> i slammed 505.



gj


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2008)

thank you.just adding those little 2.5 lb weight plates every week paid off.


----------



## Travis Bell (May 3, 2008)

I pulled 585 for 1 with a belt last time I went for a single. I tend to take it easier on my lower back. Its fairly thick as is from squatting and the thicker it gets, the harder it becomes to arch my back properly for benching


----------



## thewicked (May 4, 2008)

hahaha be flat backing it pretty soon like big ted arcidi.. your back work is ridiculous travis. I've got a thick back too. My arch is little to none and my quest for a higher pull is only going to make it worse!

BUT ON THE BRIGHT SIDE.. the thicker you are..the less ROM you have on teh press! HAHA


----------



## Travis Bell (May 4, 2008)

yeah, if I could press like ted arcidi, I'd gladly give up my arch


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> thank you.just adding those little 2.5 lb weight plates every week paid off.



small increments are the way to go.


----------

